

Ask HN: Encrypt/Encode single php file? - realschool

We want to encrypt or encode a config file for our web based php app, any suggestions?
======
whichdan
I'm assuming the sysadmin cannot/would not edit the source?

If that's the case, a solution like IonCube might do the trick. Just make sure
PDO connection errors aren't displayed/logged, since they may contain
connection info.

You can also try restricting the sql user's access to the server's IP, but it
still may be possible to connect directly from the server itself.

If the sysadmin can't access the db, who's managing the db server?

~~~
realschool
IonCube is expensive, any free alternatives, we are a startup.

~~~
whichdan
<http://www.ioncube.com/online_encoder.php>

I'm not sure how safe this is for running config files, but since the decoder
is free, this would be affordable. You can also look into the pricing for Zend
Guard.

------
Egregore
Why would you like to do it? Against what kind of attacks this encryption
should protect?

~~~
realschool
sys admin having access to our database server.

